# G0548Z - 2HP Canister Dust Collector



## Gerry1

Good Review.

As you said, the addition of a 2nd stage separator is in the plan. I've got the HF unit, with a thein separator, and have had great results. Only add on is a see through strip in the 2nd stage, to avoid over filling it. Look up Phil Thein at http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm, and you will find lots of good experiences.


----------



## ssnvet

I have no doubt that the Thein seperators work and work well.

One thing that isn't discussed often is the loss of air velocity and cfm due to increased resistance in the system, and adding all the bends and twists for a trash can seperator of any sort seems like adding quite the labyrinth to me.

I'm pretty sure that's why the same motor driving the same blower with the same cartridge filter in a cyclone will result in a lower published cfm than in a single stage.

A clear view or even a shop built cyclone, would surely have less losses, but then you really need some headroom to get the blower up on top of your cyclone. Since I'm in the basement, my headroom is pretty sparce at only ~ 7' 6" or so.

Thinking… thinking…. thinking… The solution hasn't come to me thet


----------



## stevenmadden

*ssnvet*: I have the Jet DC1100 (or 1200, can't remember off the top of my head). Anyway, the following links helped me to come up with a great way of keeping the dust out of my top filter. The first link is the one that looks the most like mine, and it works as advertised.

http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=100.0

http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=71.0

http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=145.0

Good luck.

Steven


----------



## stevenhsieh

Weird place to have the switch.

I looked at the Harbor Freight dust collector and was not impressed. So I bought the Grizzly G0583Z.
If I did it again I would get the 2HP or 3HP.


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the links Steve….

I didn't know guys were installing Thien style baffles into single stage DCs…

That looks like a very easy mod.

I'm wondering it it would work even better with a pipe going up through a top plate….

Thinking…. thinking….


----------



## stevenhsieh

How many machines are you connecting to the Dust Collector?


----------



## gfadvm

ssnvet, Check out the ShopNotes separator I posted recently. I continue to be amazed at how well it works. I can't perceive any loss of flow and in fact my planer has quit clogging the 4" lines (can't explain why though). And I think it is the quickest/cheapest shop made separator to build.


----------



## stevenhsieh

gfadvm

How many machines do you have are connected to the dc with separator?


----------



## brtech

Steven H

There is always the same answer to this question: one at a time.

If you really want to know how many machines are piped to a DC, that of course varies. These DCs usually can handle a 25 - 35' main line, and 4-8 drops, if you design it carefully and have blast gates at the right places. Lots of folks just have 10 or 20' of flex and move it from machine to machine.

If you plumb it, then you want to use wyes, not Ts, and wide sweep elbows or two 45s and a short piece of straight pipe. It would be nice to use 5" on the main line, but that tends to be expensive and hard to find. A 2 HP DC probably doesn't have enough CFM to support a 6" main, but a bigger one would. 4" drops are usually okay. S & D PVC pipe is the usual method, or 26 gauge sheet metal.


----------



## ssnvet

I have three sections of 4" flex hose coming off of the factory supplied three way 'Y'.

#1 runs ~ 10' and picks up the SCMS and has a blast gate

#2 runs ~ 4' and picks up the TS and has a blast gate

#3 runs ~12' and picks up both the planer and the jointer. I have a 4" 'Y' off of this line as well, this is isolated by a blast gate and goes to a mini-gulp style plenum for my work bench.

I have spent half a day planing and jointing up rough cut oak and have not managed to plug the hose.

I've found that the system seems to work best when two of the three 4" lines are open, so I keep the line to the planer jointer open all the time and cycle blast gates to the other machines as needed.


----------



## gfadvm

I have 20' of 4" and connect it to one machine at a time via 2 1/2"x 7' corrugated hose.


----------



## KMTSilvitech

I have the same unit and I moved the switch up and mounted it where the dust chute goes into the unit. I have had mine for about 15 months and have had no problems. Works good I have it hooked to my Tablesaw, jointer, and canswitch another line to router table, planer or floor sweep. Would like to add a cyclone seperator in the future.
Martin


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got the same one for the prototype shop for my engineering classes. I can't wait to move in to the new school this summer and set it up. I have it assembled and running and so far it has done it's job.


----------



## RobertsPlace

ssnvet, nice review!!

I've been reading a ton about dust collectors, Thien Baffles, Wynn filters, etc. I'm in the market for my first dust collector and was considering a Harbor Freight on sale or with a coupon and then modifying it. After discovering Grizzly tools I really like this G0548Z unit. I wonder how the Grizzly pleated filter compares to the Wynn pleated filters in terms of filtration and surface area. Anyone know this? Or have experience with each?


----------



## ssnvet

The grizzly specs are in their catalog….

You can also download the manual as a .PDF on their web site


----------

